# Help With Securing Employment



## AndrewandCat (Jan 7, 2016)

I am an Electrical Engineer with experience in the electric utilities industry. I have two separate skills assessments from Engineers Australia in Electronics and Automation/Controls. I have an open EOI for state sponsored PR, 186/187/457 employer sponsored and 489 regional visas. It is a waiting game and I have my reasons for not wanting to wait. Does anyone have any advice for me on securing sponsored employment?


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

What you have done so far is pointless. It can take months at the moment for an engineer even already in Australia to find a job. 

If you have a successful skills assessment and sufficient points why don't you look at 189 or 190.


----------



## seanp59 (Jan 29, 2016)

hi im a articulated dump truck operator with my qualification licence been operating within quarry's and civil engineering for 5 years qualified for 3 i have been to a back packer company (sta travel where they have advised me that i pay a fee and everything from lodge ,flights and three days search for employment within the mines in Perth .

also sta travel will sort me the right visa ,so basically im thinking great everything will be set up perfect ,but in the back of my mind obviously im second thinking that once im there how hard will it be for me to gain employment with in the mines??????? 

thanks for replys in advance


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

seanp59 said:


> hi im a articulated dump truck operator with my qualification licence been operating within quarry's and civil engineering for 5 years qualified for 3 i have been to a back packer company (sta travel where they have advised me that i pay a fee and everything from lodge ,flights and three days search for employment within the mines in Perth .
> 
> also sta travel will sort me the right visa ,so basically im thinking great everything will be set up perfect ,but in the back of my mind obviously im second thinking that once im there how hard will it be for me to gain employment with in the mines???????
> 
> thanks for replys in advance


First, your license is not recognised here.

Second, open pit mines here use far bigger trucks - haul loads are 200 tonne minimum. Underground do use articulated, but, you would generally need other underground tickets.

Third, the mining industry is in a major downturn with thousands of experienced miners out of work and mines shutting on a regular basis - 4 this year so far. I am a mine manager. Even if you had permanent residence, I would say your chance would be close to zero. As I am guessing you are planning a working holiday, your chances are less than zero.

Even when times were good, working holiday holders were not recruited as its not worth it - you can only work for one employer for 6 months. By the time inductions, training and on the job supervision period are completed, you would have to leave. In a downturn, forget it.

As for paying fees, pointless. A WHV visa is a very simple and cheap application and can be done on line and granted same day.


----------



## seanp59 (Jan 29, 2016)

So basically what your saying Is it is useless for me to try ? 
I appreciate your response , and appreciate you manage a mine 

Obviously it has a lot of risk , yet I will still try 
Thanks


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

I am afraid that yes, it is pretty pointless. 

You will get work - things such as bar work. But, you have zero chance of mining. There are thousands of Australian citizens with mining experience unemployed and looking for work. In 2015, there were 20,000 miners in Perth laid off. 

Your experience, even in the hight of the boom, would not have mattered for anything. Quarrying actually bears little resemblance to mining (I am probably returning to the UK to manage a quarry).


----------



## bongo2016 (Feb 8, 2016)

*I need a job*

Hello i am looking for any kind of backbreaking job in australia ,being it private or public.kindly let me know if there any vacancies ,so that i can apply.

Thanks


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

bongo2016 said:


> Hello i am looking for any kind of backbreaking job in australia ,being it private or public.kindly let me know if there any vacancies ,so that i can apply.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have a visa? Are eligible for a visa? Do you have a skilled occupation?


----------



## bongo2016 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hello,


Thanks for the response,i do not have a visa yet,if you can assist me in securing one,i will be very grateful.


Regards


Raymond


----------



## Verystormy (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you have a skilled occupation with appropriate qualifications and experience?


----------



## wolfe23zc (Feb 25, 2016)

Verystormy said:


> What you have done so far is pointless. It can take months at the moment for an engineer even already in Australia to find a job.
> 
> If you have a successful skills assessment and sufficient points why don't you look at 189 or 190.


I think this is the only option you have got!


----------

